# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of December 2005

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assign each month.  During this month, attempt one or both of the tasks.

There will be a badge for each task, however both cannot be displayed simultaneously.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the tasks have the right to add the GIFs to their signatures when this month has ended.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task:  Go Dumpster Diving! - Report back here what you found


Advanced Lucid task:  Help Santa Deliver Presents

----------


## nesgirl119

Can we play Nintendo DS while we are doing it?

----------


## phoenelai

I must say, where do you come up with these ideas? They are odd and unsual but so are dreams now aren't they?  8) 

_Here's a possible idea for Lucid Task.
Go Kareoke your favorite song in any bar in your dream. The trick is you have to sound exactly like the person or band you are trying to replicate. Can your brain change your voice???_

----------


## nesgirl119

I don't know if this counts for completing the task, but at least I was able to find out what the task was b4hand!!
As soon as I realize that I could do a LD task through a Video Game, I did that. I decided that I would go as Sandy Claw's little helper (Nightmare b4 Christmas). Then I put little shrunken heads, & Fire Emblem games very gruesome in their little stockings. Then I torched their stockings! After helping Sandy Claws do that, I went over to a dumpster. After seeing the Raccoon Mario go into the garbage, I thought I would, too. I got an unused Nintendo DS that someone just threw away. After that, I showered long & hard, & went over to play Nintendo DS for the Remainder of the LD!

----------


## BillyBob

so seeker, do you do these tasks before you assign them to us? or do they just pop out your bungho? the santa one sounds almost impossible  :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by billybob_001_
> *so seeker, do you do these tasks before you assign them to us? or do they just pop out your bungho? the santa one sounds almost impossible*



Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.  The dumpster diving came from one of the posts in last months thread.  The Santa thing, well, it IS Christmas this month  ::D: 

P.S.  I've still not been able to lay an egg  :Sad:

----------


## phoenelai

No matter how hard I try,  I don't think I even want to attempt the egg for several reasons. One being the fear who knows what will come out? Lucid dreams feel very real and really dont care to go through the motions of squatting etc.

 ::shakehead2::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> 
> Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.  The dumpster diving came from one of the posts in last months thread.  The Santa thing, well, it IS Christmas this month 
> 
> P.S.  I've still not been able to lay an egg*



Hey, can I still get credit for delivering ghoulish presents w/Jack Skelington (aka. Sandy Claws)?

----------


## drewfer

i like the santa claus one.  It sounds like fun.  Maybe afterward I could go back to the north pole and have a party.  ::banana::

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Hey, can I still get credit for delivering ghoulish presents w/Jack Skelington (aka. Sandy Claws)?*



You have to do it again this month.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> 
> You have to do it again this month.*



How many times? Say the word, & I will get it done!!

----------


## GypsyRat

I CANT WAIT FOR MY 3rd LUCID DREAM NOW!  ::-P:  


Santa is gunna be fun!  (But I wanna lay an egg to!)

----------


## Wicked

God damnit!!1 Again come close, and again I completely fail! Every time I got halfway to the dumpster, I had a false awakening! Grrrrr my brain is dead set on failing my lucid dream tasks.

----------


## nesgirl119

Hey! I finished the LD task! Here is my entry from my DJ:





> _Originally posted by DJ author_
> *Went w/Santa to deliver VG presents, & then went dumpster diving for Gameboy DS's. I somehow then crashed into a wall, which wound me up in the real world, &......?*

----------


## lamentabledays

wow...that was abnormally easy...santa did try to beat me up though..quite funny.


I FED THE REINDEER A CARROT!!!

 :smiley:

----------


## dreamcatcher05

I finished both task's like i did last month
But im gonna post whole dream cuzz it was cool

I was going to this warehouse looking thing for a another dog and as soon as i saw it i instantly new i was dreaming because i had this dream before. So i looked at my hands and they had 6 and 7 as usual so i went along with it, and then i remember it turned into a scary dream,but i still went with it. So at the end of the looking at the dogs The girl from "The Ring" Starts crawling out, so i thought im not gonna let this ruin my dream so I gave her some good jabs and uppercuts in the face, i summoned a chainsaw and cut her up like a pumpkin LOL'. Then it was time for the zombies as soon as i got outside i was swarmed by them and cut my way threw and had a little fun running them over with the car. After a while i thought no more zombies and they dissapeared and i changed the scenory to my house and i started trashing it up for fun with the chainsaw i had lol. then i remember the tasks and jumped matrix style through my window, and u bettter believe it hurt. So after i recovered i just looked and saw a trashcan then i screamed" NO, A DUMPSTER" And then i heard a whistling noise like in a cartoon WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODUUUUUUUUUUUUMMPPPPPPPPP. so i jumped in and it was all the stuff that i had ate this week lol ~*Wierd*~ So after looking in for like 1 minutes i saw my brother and said hey lets mess with him. so i said look jesse, and twisted my head like 3 times around, and let go and it swinged back around then i stretched my finger about 3 feet long and gave him ,,|..(*.*t) lol then it slapped back in place. Then i heard "HO HO HO" i looked and i saw santa flying about and then i did my little secret thing that shoots me up in the air about as high  as he was which was really high, so i prayed Hail Mary Full of graAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEE. and i started falling down then i glided toward him like a bird and landed down he turned around , and said " You been a naughty boy this year" I mimicked him and then pushed him off "HO HO HOOOOOOOOOOooooooo. Then i remember shit i need to deliver presents with him so i summoned a new santa, and he said the samething and i went along with him and so we made are way to a couple of houses, and i decided to give out Xbox 360's, PS3'S, nintendo revoulutions , and then i after i woke up i could went back to sleep but my finger and head felt really sore lol

P.S. Santa hat please

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by lamentabledays_
> *wow...that was abnormally easy...santa did try to beat me up though..quite funny.
> 
> 
> I FED THE REINDEER A CARROT!!!
> 
> *



More details please?

----------


## dreamcatcher05

But not a whole lot like mine lol

*Edit* Thx for hat seeker

----------


## StickFigure

> _Originally posted by dreamcatcher05_
> *I finished both task's like i did last month
> But im gonna post whole dream cuzz it was cool
> 
> I was going to this warehouse looking thing for a another dog and as soon as i saw it i instantly new i was dreaming because i had this dream before. So i looked at my hands and they had 6 and 7 as usual so i went along with it, and then i remember it turned into a scary dream,but i still went with it. So at the end of the looking at the dogs The girl from \"The Ring\" Starts crawling out, so i thought im not gonna let this ruin my dream so I gave her some good jabs and uppercuts in the face, i summoned a chainsaw and cut her up like a pumpkin LOL'. Then it was time for the zombies as soon as i got outside i was swarmed by them and cut my way threw and had a little fun running them over with the car. After a while i thought no more zombies and they dissapeared and i changed the scenory to my house and i started trashing it up for fun with the chainsaw i had lol. then i remember the tasks and jumped matrix style through my window, and u bettter believe it hurt. So after i recovered i just looked and saw a trashcan then i screamed\" NO, A DUMPSTER\" And then i heard a whistling noise like in a cartoon WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODUUUUUUUUUUUUMMPPPPPPPPP. so i jumped in and it was all the stuff that i had ate this week lol ~*Wierd*~ So after looking in for like 1 minutes i saw my brother and said hey lets mess with him. so i said look jesse, and twisted my head like 3 times around, and let go and it swinged back around then i stretched my finger about 3 feet long and gave him ,,|..(*.*t) lol then it slapped back in place. Then i heard \"HO HO HO\" i looked and i saw santa flying about and then i did my little secret thing that shoots me up in the air about as high  as he was which was really high, so i prayed Hail Mary Full of graAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEE. and i started falling down then i glided toward him like a bird and landed down he turned around , and said \" You been a naughty boy this year\" I mimicked him and then pushed him off \"HO HO HOOOOOOOOOOooooooo. Then i remember shit i need to deliver presents with him so i summoned a new santa, and he said the samething and i went along with him and so we made are way to a couple of houses, and i decided to give out Xbox 360's, PS3'S, nintendo revoulutions , and then i after i woke up i could went back to sleep but my finger and head felt really sore lol
> 
> P.S. Santa hat please*




 ::rolllaugh::   ::laughhard::  
LMAO!!! OMG!!! holly jeez, did I just shead a tear?
You anime Sons a bitches are FrEecKin Hilarious!!!!!!!
I liked the part where you threw santa out. hmm hm 8)  Im actually gunna save this to my PC :bravo:

----------


## dreamcatcher05

Lol,

Geez im honored

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by dreamcatcher05_
> *I finished both task's like i did last month
> But im gonna post whole dream cuzz it was cool
> 
> I was going to this warehouse looking thing for a another dog and as soon as i saw it i instantly new i was dreaming because i had this dream before. So i looked at my hands and they had 6 and 7 as usual so i went along with it, and then i remember it turned into a scary dream,but i still went with it. So at the end of the looking at the dogs The girl from \"The Ring\" Starts crawling out, so i thought im not gonna let this ruin my dream so I gave her some good jabs and uppercuts in the face, i summoned a chainsaw and cut her up like a pumpkin LOL'. Then it was time for the zombies as soon as i got outside i was swarmed by them and cut my way threw and had a little fun running them over with the car. After a while i thought no more zombies and they dissapeared and i changed the scenory to my house and i started trashing it up for fun with the chainsaw i had lol. then i remember the tasks and jumped matrix style through my window, and u bettter believe it hurt. So after i recovered i just looked and saw a trashcan then i screamed\" NO, A DUMPSTER\" And then i heard a whistling noise like in a cartoon WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODUUUUUUUUUUUUMMPPPPPPPPP. so i jumped in and it was all the stuff that i had ate this week lol ~*Wierd*~ So after looking in for like 1 minutes i saw my brother and said hey lets mess with him. so i said look jesse, and twisted my head like 3 times around, and let go and it swinged back around then i stretched my finger about 3 feet long and gave him ,,|..(*.*t) lol then it slapped back in place. Then i heard \"HO HO HO\" i looked and i saw santa flying about and then i did my little secret thing that shoots me up in the air about as high  as he was which was really high, so i prayed Hail Mary Full of graAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEE. and i started falling down then i glided toward him like a bird and landed down he turned around , and said \" You been a naughty boy this year\" I mimicked him and then pushed him off \"HO HO HOOOOOOOOOOooooooo. Then i remember shit i need to deliver presents with him so i summoned a new santa, and he said the samething and i went along with him and so we made are way to a couple of houses, and i decided to give out Xbox 360's, PS3'S, nintendo revoulutions , and then i after i woke up i could went back to sleep but my finger and head felt really sore lol
> 
> P.S. Santa hat please*



Congrats! You completed the DoG task!! (task was to do both, & they have to do w/VGs in order to pass!

----------


## dreamcatcher05

cool thx

----------


## Blizzz

I completed the advanced task, thanks to nesgirl's idea.  I had some difficulty with this task largely because I have trouble flying high (which most of the advanced tasks require) and for some reason I was under the assumption, that I would need to fly up in the sky to try to find Santa Claus.  Well there were other ways that I could have done this obviously, but for some reason I chose my less skilled approach.

AND LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING.

This task required about 5 or 6 LD's to complete.  Before I finally tried to do something different.  The flying was a failure.  The only time I found Santa Claus in the sky he was tailgating a 747 so he could be insonspicuous and no one would see him.  He also took off from an airborne "air craft carrier" which of course was not made for air craft, but his reindeer and sleigh.  Rather hilarious.

I never was able to catch up to him to ask if I could help him give out presents, so I decided to spawn a gameboy game system and play out what I really wanted to do.  Santa and my video game character went around house to house and gave presents to all the boys and girls.  So hopefully that counts, if not, i'm going to the north pole this time.   :smiley:

----------


## Callista

Well, I tried the beginner's task last night, and the advanced. Succeeded only on the beginner's.

The LD itself was quite mundane; all I really did was try out a variety of reality check methods which had been mentioned on here, since I kept having repeated false awakenings, "going to sleep", and repeating the process. I did learn a few things about the nature of my lucid dreams, mainly: If you have to ask whether you are dreaming, you generally *are* dreaming. And then there's the heavy, tired feeling which often acccompanies my lucid dreams (the ones that occur when I'm not very deeply asleep) which I recognized; also the way that things are crowded in front of you, where your field of vision is, often distorting your surroundings; and the way that thoughts seem to slip out of your mind when you try to hold on to them. I also tried the "hold your nose and breathe" reality check, which worked nicely. So I think I'll be able to recognize dreams more quickly after this little series of lessons.

Anyway, when I finally got decently asleep and was able to "get out of bed" (in the dream) I spent some time walking around to the back of my dorm, where we have Dumpsters. There were three of them (in real life there is only one); and I opened one, only to find it was empty... well, not quite empty. There was a lot of dust inside. But I count that as "empty". 

I also wanted to try the advanced task; but by that time I had very little time left and had just started to turn the sky to night (because, of course, Santa only delivers presents at night; it's traditional!) when the dream ended. I don't think I woke up then; but I think I went out of REM anyway.

----------


## Wicked

I did it! The dumpster was quite small, but I did it still. I removed the lid it had, and there was a green-painted metallic tray blocking it, with a bit of trash on it. I removed it and looked into the dumpster. It was mostly empty with a couple of tree branches and some toilet paper in it, but yeah it was pretty empty...  :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

::D:  You guys are going to have to check the dumpster BEFORE trash day!   ::D:

----------


## Wicked

That's the first lucid task I sucessfully complete out of actively trying 3 of them...

----------


## Nugget75

I want to try the advanced lucid task, but I doubt I'll be able to pull it off. The dumpster diving seems a little dull to me. A good easy lucid task I thought of that I might try is find your old physics teacher(or one you have currently) and defy the laws of physics in front of him and tell him how you can't believe he's been a phony all this time. And how he should give you free candy because of it. (I have yet to taste candy in an LD)

----------


## phoenelai

Well for my lucid task I chose dumpster diving. Santa has elves, he dont need any help - heheh. Well our baby woke us up around 3 for a feeding. So we fed her (put her back to sleep) and I put on my lucid induction mp3 and listened to it for about an hour. I finally knocked back out and in the later morning went lucid. I immediately didnt recognize where I was, I was outside somebody's house, whos? I dont know. So I immediately started looking for the dumpster. This whole time I'm rubbing my hands together so I dont loose the lucidity and some friend (who I didnt recognize) was following me and blabbing about stuff (I wasnt paying attention really). So finally after I go around the outside of the entire house I see the dumpster. I'm thinking gosh, finally. Seems like it took my mind a while to create it or something. So this thing has like 5 flip top lids I have to get through. When I finally get to the last lid and open it, theres not a bunch of garbage like I expected. I only found a few cleaning products like SHOUT stain remover. I thought it was funny how my mind must have been putting things together, dumpster and cleaning? Hmmmmm. After pulling out a few products I remembered I was supposed to project myself to my friends apartment and describe contents like "real time viewing" So I took and started flying, much later I couldnt find her apartment. Maybe I should have spun there. I always think that if there is astral travel flying seems like the natural way to go.

Later on, I had a false awakening and went lucid again. I was doing tricks for my family in the living room but they werent impressed. I even had Mr. Incredible show up at the door, it just scared my son. Hey I tried to entertain when I have these powers!

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by lamentabledays_
> *wow...that was abnormally easy...santa did try to beat me up though..quite funny.
> 
> 
> I FED THE REINDEER A CARROT!!!
> 
> *



  i did the advanced task and i ended  up delivering one to a mishonary.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * *i did the advanced task and i ended *up delivering one to a mishonary.*



Awesome, Splash! So, can you give me more detail please?
And remember, this cannot be done in someone else's dream, via ....?. 
Anyways, congrats!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Awesome, Splash! So, can you give me more detail please?
> And remember, this cannot be done in someone else's dream, via ....?. *
> Anyways, congrats!*



 it was in my own i 1st flew to the moon and met santa there then i whent to california or florda with him and dileverd a present to a mishinare.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * it was in my own i 1st flew to the moon and met santa there then i whent to california or florda with him and dileverd a present to a mishinare.*



Awesome! You're doing great!

----------


## killamanjaro

finished the advanced task last night through dream re-entry WILD....

At first i was like "oh man this is gonna be freakin impossible" but i did it! I started out in some wierd building at first and it was pretty dark so i run down the hall lookin for a lightswitch but i told myself "screw the light, im gonna help santa deliver presents for the advanced task!" So i crouch down and jump through the ceiling flying up into the sky and theres santa's sleigh! It took me about 10 seconds to reach it and when grabbed onto it and when i was holding onto it i noticed that it wasn't santa in the sled, it was a snowman lol. So i was like "whatever, i'm still gonna finish this dream" and a few seconds later we reach a bunch of houses so i jump off the sled and the snowman starts droppin the presents on the ground expecting me to deliver. so I delivered about 4 until i reached a house where this guy kept breakin all the presents he got because they were toys LOL, So i said "ok here you go" and tossed em another and he was happy. Then i dunno what happened i just lost consciousness and woke up. But man that was fun!

----------


## Seeker

Snowman!   Oh man!  It's amazing what the subconcious does to you sometimes!   ::D:

----------


## killamanjaro

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Snowman!   Oh man!  It's amazing what the subconcious does to you sometimes! *



Yeah i guess it could have been anything i wanted since it was my dream, wonder why a snowman haha... Maybe tomorrow i will fly up to the sleigh again and throw him off and make him go SPLAT!

----------


## Belisarius

[quote]I must say, where do you come up with these ideas? They are odd and unsual but so are dreams now aren't they?  8) 

_Here's a possible idea for Lucid Task.
Go Kareoke your favorite song in any bar in your dream. The trick is you have to sound exactly like the person or band you are trying to replicate. Can your brain change your voice???_

Actually yes, even when awake(but not when awake and sober).

----------


## Belisarius

Last night I had an LD and I was riding in a car with my friends.  I had them stop when I saw a dumpster on the side of the road.  I opened up the top and inside were four other smaller trashcans(or at least their lids) I opened them up and sifted through the garbage.  It was mostly coffee grounds but there were a few other things in there that I can't remember.  I think they were specific brandname products with made up names.

That was a cool dream, earlier I had raced my brother to a cemetery on top of a hill.  He rode a tricycle and I levitated.  It was a beautiful scene, like in the spring.  On one side of the small cemetery was a washed-out bridge with a river raging below.  Awesome scenery.

----------


## will.i.am

Guys, I just got an idea.  Try to find your way through a maze!  I know I have trouble remembering locations and directions in my dreams, but if you were truly lucid, it might be fun.  Or you could just fly threw the walls to the end  :tongue2:

----------


## h0ju

I did an incubation for this one. The bloody trash had only bananas in it. As the point of this exercise was to see what I could find, I didnt change it to something more appealing and accepted the fact that there was only damn bananas. I still cant figure out why there was only bananas as I rarely eat them or think about them but maybe I was craving one while I slept. Humbug....

As possibly a future task. Has anybody tried asking a DC to take you to your 'control center'. Im thinking of trying this and seeing what I may be able to do there. I wonder if I can 'turn up' my memory or lucid ability. Anyway just a thought

----------


## Blizzz

Just for kicks I decided to do this normal task this morning.

The only thing I could find was a big blue refuse bin about 4 feet high and a couple wide.  I opened it up and there was a couple garbage bags inside it that were tied.  The only real "item" that I could find was kitty litter, which was pretty nasty so I left it in there.

----------


## Krippe

Done helping santa. boy what a bitch he was





> _Originally posted by lamentabledays_
> *wow...that was abnormally easy...santa did try to beat me up though..quite funny.*



Exactly?! why didnt the jolly bastard appreciate my help? 

although i did say he was fake alot and told him he was in a dream.. still.. you dont soccerpunch a kid if youre santa!

----------


## TheKnife

Quote from my thread called "You're dreaming.":




> So I decided to try the months task, I wouldn't bother helping santa, because there was no snow, and it looked like summer, and all that. 
> So... 
> Well, summoning has never been a problem for me, and with this increased dream control and all that, it was very simple. 
> \"I want a dumpster.\" 
> Then, right in front of my eyes, I got a dumpster. 
> Lying by the tree which is beside my house. 
> Looked around in it...There was just trash, trash, and more random trash. 
> Still, I had to find something, so i picked up a random thing from it, and found a... 
> Bottle. 
> ...

----------


## Callista

I accomplished the advanced task last night.

I'd been lucid for a while, messing around in this big office building that this particular dream was set in. I decided to fly; so I went through a big frosted window (I've been getting better at that--going through things, I mean, and flying); and soon I was up in the sky. It was really interesting because I was controlling my movements more mentally than physically: If you will yourself to go upwards, you will. That sort of thing.

Anyway, I flew upwards for a while until I saw Santa Claus. Apparently, he was on a budget, because he was riding a single moose-sized reindeer. I flew over and landed on the reindeer behind him; and we started delivering presents. They were fist-sized, red, solid packages decorated with bows; and you could throw them so that they would home in on a chimney. I figure they probably expanded into full-sized presents once they got under the Christmas tree.

There was more to that dream--it was uncommonly long--but it wasn't about Santa, so I shall stop with that. 

Anyway, yay! My first advanced lucid task accomplished (before the month ran out, anyway)!

----------


## Seeker

Krippe, more details please  :smiley:

----------


## Infinityecho

I did the Lucid task - go dumpster diving ha ha ha. I found it funny when I remembered late in the evening that I had actually done this task, and did not recall the dream until I was walking my dog in the snow this evening. The snow triggered the dream memory recall. I did it quite early, and very soon after falling asleep last night I was lucid. Im not sure what brought the lucid task idea to pop up in my head, just thought Id give a try for a hoot since I read them every month but havent tried to do them yet. I was in a winter scene in the mountains, near a number of camps or lodges. I summoned the dumpster, sat in it, caused it to bounce with me in it then went falling into a valley below near a lake. The lake was iced over, and after falling for what seemed like a few minutes, I landed near the shoreline in the snow with a puff, and plume of snow surrounding the dumpster landing sight. It was a hoot! The wind during the fall swirled around the dumpster as I fell  I could feel it in my hair. It had its fair share of thrill. I think the garbage was frozen though, it had a little snow on the top, so no smell- No complaints there.

The dream went on with me visiting the locals at the lodges at the frozen lake. I didnt think about the helping Santa with the presents slipped my mind  ::shakehead2::  .

Infinityecho

----------


## Matchbook

I was finally able to complete the easy lucid task this month.  I've been in an abominable dream slump as of late, so I was pleased with last night.  I took 6 mg of melatonin, for the first time in more than a month, so maybe that helped.  I definitely noticed a big difference.

I was on a small lake with huge pine trees all around the perimeter.  It was shaped like a bowl, so I couldn't see the horizon.  I flew up into the the air and flapped over the edge of the trees, and I see a spectacular view of a town.  But it's not just a normal town, it has extraordinary palaces all over.  I don't even know how my mind was concocting these intricate buildings.  I started flying down to one that looked like a castle, and I decided that I would arrive as the king of this village, welcomed by lots of people and with a crown on my head.  When I landed in an open corridor of the castle, it ended up as a crappy looking hotel building!  Apparently my mind considered this a funny joke.  I was at this point at my height of lucidity, and I was looking for something to do.  I remembered the dream task, and looked around and found a bevy of dumpsters all around me.  I dove into one and it was pretty much empty except for some kind of papers.  I smelled the inside to see if it would stink, but it did not.  I was a little disappointed, so I tried to do the advanced task......

I crawled out of the dumpster and tried to remember the 2nd task.  When I remembered, I looked over and their was Santa Claus going by like a speed demon, and I ran and tried to catch his sleigh.  I was literally a few inches off when I grabbed, and I watched as he sped down the snowy road without me.  I took flight but could not catch him.  I then noticed that someone was being towed on a rope behind the sleigh with skis.  He was skimming all over the place, and he kept making tremendous falls and bouncing up in the air and hitting trees on the side of the road.  It was hilarious.

Anyway, I'll work on the next task again.  Hopefully Santa will lay off the caffeine so I can catch him this time.

----------


## dreamer3

oh yeah! i did it, i did it! i helped santa a bit... and after a couple months of not even trying to ld, i did it...

i TRIED to wild, but i didnt... but i still had an ld... 

beggining of dream, not lucid, whatever...... then a guy came up to me and was like "dont worry, this now a lucid dream...." and i was like "no, i already checked, it isnt..." then i did a reality check to make sure, and  sure enough, it was a dream!!

so then i tried flying, did it for a while.....

then i rememberd the task, summoned (for the first time) santa from the moon (he looked like an invader zim type of santa..) and we flew around and i handed gifts to children as an elf... but i still did it!!!!!!!!!

----------


## carrathanatos

ahha, that was fun.

^__^

I went dumpster diving and found lots of food, actually.  i kind of blende the two together, and found stuff to deliver to people, and it was a lot fun.

more if you PM me, as i dont want to take up too much room, and i ahve an errand to run (if i didn't post now, i would forget)

----------


## imperfect-illusions

Usual D.I.L.D., began as character Medoc (of waking creation, but I frequently dream him) in snow, late-ish evening, near a forest of what must have been firs. Very soon occurred to me that irl I am _not_, in fact, Medoc, and could not be in snow. Sat down in snow, which felt like fine, damp flaky salt crystals. Thought about snow, and that I had come up with such detail when I have never been in snow. Thought about Christmas. Began to think about wolves, then remembered task. Looked at forest. Obligingly, harness-bells grew audible at great distance, and soon after crunching and sliding of snow. Large sleigh travelling at speed burst out of forest, skidded to a halt. Six reindeer... seemed visually right. Santa in coat of maroon... suede, I think... trimmed with white fur, with fur-lined hat -- not nightcap style -- on his head. Not fat, neatly trimmed white beard, shoulder-length straight white hair. Medoc-me said, "Well, you know the story." Santa nodded, indicated that I should get in.

Sleigh did not fly, as such. Travelled instead just above ground level. This was exhilirating. Crossed ocean at great speed. Icy spray as we cut the top of swell. Reached pebbled, shallow-sloping beach. Entered open forest, then onto a road. Soon reached houses. Stopped. Santa gave me a small sack. Led me to a house, placed my hand on the doorknob which grew hot, and then opened easily. He moved on to another house, I went in. Realised I had forgotten about working out what presents go where, decided the sack was now officially magic, pulled out right presents, placed under tree. Left, jogged to next house, touch-unlocked door... etc. Repeated for probably eight houses up the street, but cannot remember details of other than the first three... think I got lazy. Memory is a lot of grey space, a few corners, and half-hearted Chritmas trees. 

Was woken before anything else could be done.

*.* --- * --- * --- *.*

Hm. Sorry about the in-detail post, but for some reason I really wanted to share. The simple magic of it has -- for a change -- cheered me up all day. I'm also very happy that there are no holes in my memory of it, except for those last houses, which were probably just full of holes to start with.

----------


## Seeker

Congrats imperfect-illusiobns!  You barely made it this month.


Next month, oh man, what I have planned for you guys!

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Congrats imperfect-illusiobns! *You barely made it this month.
> 
> 
> Next month, oh man, what I have planned for you guys!*



Does it involve Video Gaming?
Or maybe you'll allow us to read a book in one?  ::wink::

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> Does it involve Video Gaming?
> Or maybe you'll allow us to read a book in one?*



Nope, doesn't involve any of those.  You'd better hurry nesgirl if you are going to complete it before I announce it.   ::D:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> 
> Nope, doesn't involve any of those. *You'd better hurry nesgirl if you are going to complete it before I announce it. **



Unfortunately, I am not allowed on here on Sundays, & have many limitations, including guess wizarding the answer (which is much easier in LDs, but is against my religion to do so on Sundays).
So, how about you tell me on Saturday night!!

----------


## phoenelai

I'm excited to see what you have instore for us Seeker! I think someday we should get a picture of a location and everyone visit this unknown site and discuss about the lucid trip!
Virtual Vacations I suppose. Of course, lucids are Virtual Vacations anyway!

 ::D:

----------


## Awhislyle

yeah but if we just go to a place we would justt do normal LD stuiff, its much moe exciting with the wierd challengges assigned to us.

----------


## phoenelai

True, but the stuff we do wouldnt be the analysis. I'd like to see how everyone elses mind preceives the photograph. Describe the detail and the inside of the building. How different would they be? Would any of them be the same? Would it be possible that some dreamers actually visted during an OBE of some sort.

 ::dreaming::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *True, but the stuff we do wouldnt be the analysis. I'd like to see how everyone elses mind preceives the photograph. Describe the detail and the inside of the building. How different would they be? Would any of them be the same? Would it be possible that some dreamers actually visted during an OBE of some sort.
> 
> *



Excellent idea!! How about we do that, & I draw what the Movies look like, & Cody can do the same.....(and maybe I can draw Cody along w/it!)
Or maybe a picture in a book of some sort (kind of like memory)!!  ::D: 

Also, I had a thought for a summer task....Go fishing & see what you can catch!!

----------


## Awhislyle

Gah Im stuck waiting for the new task to be posted, I want to do it tonight lol, I odnt know if seeker is goign to post it in time though lol

edit* my short investigation reveals he is not online at this time, the lucid task will have to wait until tomorrow

----------

